

A math puzzle from Randall Munroe - brown9-2
https://plus.google.com/111588569124648292310/posts/dv9Fi45h91T

======
idspispopd
This isn't a solution to this puzzle, but the article mentioned the monty hall
problem. Which is often a great way for nerds to butt-heads over how to
develop probabilities.

If anyone is interested I have a solution for the monty hall problem that
isn't technical at all and makes the correct answer intuitive. (To the point
that you can evaluate it without putting a pen to paper.)

